

We created a live visualization of public transit movements – including NYC - bropa
http://tracker.geops.ch/?z=10&s=1&lat=40.82472159414295&lon=-73.9215087890625

======
browniefed
This is great after releasing PDXLiveBus for Portland I thought about doing
this very thing however I only got around to 2 other cities so I'm glad
someone else did this.

Be careful though there is a patent troll that was suing realtime transit
visualization companies.

